# A video of my Toy Australian Shepherd Frisbee training



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nbYx9VGQnE

This is Shane enjoying the Florida weather (before it got so darn hot)

Enjoy!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats a neat video! Looks like fun.


----------

